# Queensland Reptile Expo 2010



## PimmsPythons (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi people
that time of year again for the Queensland Reptile Expo on the 25th of April ( long weekend) at the Gladstone PCYC on Yarroon St, and after many discussions with Queensland Parks and Wildlife, we have nutted out a legal way to sell products at the Expo.

For people wishing to display their animals at the expo they must do either one of two things.
1- obtain a demonstrators permit for that month at a cost of around $135,or
2-you come under my demonstrators permit at no cost.it only involves me filling out a letter stating that you are operating under my demonstrators licence on the day, and that is it.very simple.

the reason that every person must be under a demonstrators permit is that if even one person isn't under it, the event then becomes an "approved display" and no profit can be made at an approved display.
so now we are allowed to have reptile products ,books, enclosures,etc on sale at the expo but the only people who are able to sell animals are the holders or a commercial reptile licence and they can only be commercial reptiles.
this also means that wishing to display elapids can now do so as long as they are in a locked enclosure.

all exhibitors under the demonstrators permit cannot sell or advertise animals for sale at the event but can still hand out buisness cards as in previous years.

So anyone who wishes to display their reptiles at the event,or set ap a stall to sell products must get in contact with me either via pm, or email at [email protected], or my mobile 0422589221, by friday the 26th of march.
i will post more information as things get finalised.
cheers
simon


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 6, 2010)

Thats great news about being able to sell products etc this year...
All going well we should be there and will put our stuff under your demonstrators permit...

Once again - we are looking forward to it......

Will keep in touch...

Paula


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 6, 2010)

woops,a mistake on the poster,heres the right one.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 8, 2010)

this is shaping up to be the biggest Queensland reptile expo so far and i'll post up confirmed special guests once they are confirmed.
Our main demonstrator this year is Tony Harrison who has a great collection of elapids and a few surprises he is bringing up.rumor has it he is also bringing up some mates with awesome elapid and python collections as well.definatly not to be missed.

Scales and Tails will be with us again and we thank then for their fantastic support and for producing a great magazine.Joy also told me that someone will be winning a yearly subscription on the day.

Shannon Plummer,the award winning photographer,who we all know on this site, will also be attending and setting up a little studio to take photos of the exhibitors reptiles.so if want a spectacular portrait of you favorite pet reptile, get in touch with me and book in as an exhibitor and it can be done.if you haven't seen her work do a quick google search or better still ,Shannon can you put up a link, and check them out.her work is stunning.

so if you wish to exhibit or book a table to sell products,remember its free,but you must get in touch with me before the 26th march.
cheers
simon

p.s. more to come


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like it's coming together very nicely Simon. See you on the day.

cheers
Joy


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Slimebo my exitment levels are rising . i cant wait to see a reral proffesional snake handler. 

Deka


----------



## Shannon (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks Simon, I can't wait to see all the gorgeous reptiles!!

I'll have a sanitizing protocol in place so owners can have peace of mind.

No payment is required on the day, I will post images on a website (url given on the day) where owners can purchase prints and/or digital files if they like the results.

All images will be shot 'studio style' on white like the samples shown below.

I will also have some prints available to purchase on the day both studio and natural shots so bring your wallets :lol:

Can't wait to see everyone there!

Check out my website for more of my work -

www.shannonplummer.com


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 8, 2010)

great news for qld expos- purchasing reptiles will certainly help bring some more people through the door. I will hopefully make the trip up this year, hope to catch up with some of you there.


if we have a demonstrators permit does that mean we can buy a croc for a month:lol:


----------



## nathan09 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey, i was wondering if there is any kind of reptile expo/show in SA at all?


----------



## geckoman1985 (Feb 8, 2010)

grate news simon cant whait to se what every one is bringing as for the demo permit i might be getting one for this year for the club i will let you know befor the the end of march what im am bringing should be a grate day i going to see if danny brown would like to come up and join us he is one best gecko and lizard keepers in aus i would like to know if this is ok as you probley know im going to visit him on the 14feb for his corse iwould alos like to know i i can teach some of the people there on how to handle reptiles like geckos and other lizards and also give out plenty of infomation about them this year and i cant whait to see the new albino bubs 

from ryan scott aka (geckoman1985)


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 9, 2010)

Ozzie Python said:


> great news for qld expos- purchasing reptiles will certainly help bring some more people through the door. I will hopefully make the trip up this year, hope to catch up with some of you there.
> 
> 
> if we have a demonstrators permit does that mean we can buy a croc for a month:lol:



it is illegal to purchase animals at the expo,(except for possibly a few limited commercial animals from commercial licence holders),but there will be plenty of animals on display that can be purchased later after the expo. we can still hand out buisness cards on the day that have contact details on it ,so if there is something you like on the day,take a card and call the exhibitor the next day.
i'll have baby bredli, reduced melenin coastals,albino darwins and 100%darwin hets on display that can be purchased the next day(sunday 26th April) that will be $50 cheaper if purchased that day.

sure you can have a croc for a month if you wish to work for a croc farm for a year first.

cheers
Simon


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 9, 2010)

please note date change to Monday the 26th




slimebo said:


> it is illegal to purchase animals at the expo,(except for possibly a few limited commercial animals from commercial licence holders),but there will be plenty of animals on display that can be purchased later after the expo. we can still hand out buisness cards on the day that have contact details on it ,so if there is something you like on the day,take a card and call the exhibitor the next day.
> i'll have baby bredli, reduced melenin coastals,albino darwins and 100%darwin hets on display that can be purchased the next day(Monday 26th April) that will be $50 cheaper if purchased that day.
> 
> sure you can have a croc for a month if you wish to work for a croc farm for a year first.
> ...


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 9, 2010)

We will be bringing some hatchies with us for sale as well - coastal carpets - reduced melenin 

And if we still have him , a male 2.5 year old scrubby......


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 9, 2010)

cheers on picking up on my date mistake Deka.expo on Sunday the 25th april, can purchace animals on monday the 26th buy calling me if interested.

Just to go quickly through the rules of the expo,all common sence and straigt forward.

-No buying,selling or advertising reptiles at the expo.grab a buisness card and that can get done at a later time or date.(except holders of a commercial licence & therefore must be commercial animals)
-No sick or injured animals
-No turning up to exhibit without a booking.i just need you name ,Licence number , address and what your bringing before the 26 March.
-No tapping or touching enclosures
- Children must be supervised
-do your best to help Quarrentine your animals.you can handle them,and allow others to(if you wish),but only use "friendly" animals and remember to give them a break .bring alcohol whipes and sprays and do not wander from your area with your animals.Quarrentine is your responsibility.
- Parks and wildlife rangers will be there so please dont break the rules. the future of these expos depends on it.

once again we will have "best of species" awards as well as" peoples choice" and "exhibitors choice" awards and lucky door prizes.
cheers
simon


----------



## Jessica_lee (Feb 9, 2010)

shannon will you be bringing any calendars?

cheers
Jess


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 9, 2010)

*richard cranium*

Slimebo ,had a very distubing call today about the Expo being responsable for the spread of mites anfd the death of reptiles via spread of disease.

if anyone who has displayed reptiles over the last 2 years can help me here . i am unaware of any of this happening .. and as mentioned we advise owners of ill reptiles not to bring them or any of their collection to this exibition. we also do not encorage people to make their reptiles available for the public. this is done on their decision and is up to the individual to to ensure that personal sanitization is endorsed. if their is any one who can come forth with actual information of infeaction . i will gladly talk to them (0428 112 463). i doubt i will get any calls. i would love to hear fromm all of last years exhibitors to back me up here.

looking forward to all comments

Deka 69

AKA Derek Leach

put up or shut up








slimebo said:


> cheers on picking up on my date mistake Deka.expo on Sunday the 25th april, can purchace animals on monday the 26th buy calling me if interested.
> 
> Just to go quickly through the rules of the expo,all common sence and straigt forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shannon (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey Jess,

Not sure yet, being April I'm not sure how many would sell. Do you have a particular one in mind? If anyone else is keen on me bringing calendars along for purchase let me know and I'll consider bringing some ; )



Jessica_lee said:


> shannon will you be bringing any calendars?
> 
> cheers
> Jess


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 10, 2010)

Deka69 said:


> Slimebo ,had a very distubing call today about the Expo being responsable for the spread of mites anfd the death of reptiles via spread of disease.
> 
> if anyone who has displayed reptiles over the last 2 years can help me here . i am unaware of any of this happening .. and as mentioned we advise owners of ill reptiles not to bring them or any of their collection to this exibition. we also do not encorage people to make their reptiles available for the public. this is done on their decision and is up to the individual to to ensure that personal sanitization is endorsed. if their is any one who can come forth with actual information of infeaction . i will gladly talk to them (0428 112 463). i doubt i will get any calls. i would love to hear fromm all of last years exhibitors to back me up here.
> 
> ...


We have no cases of mites disease or deaths reported in the previous 2 Expos.there is a rumour started buy a certain disgruntled person that is COMPLETELY FALSE . i personally know every person who has exbibited in the last 2 years and there has been no issue with any of them or their reptiles. the rumor is just sour grapes from a certain person in an attempt to sabotage the expo.if i thought there was an issue , i wouldn't be bringing $50 000 worth of reptiles along. i hope this clears this vicious rumour up and we may take lagel measures against this person for these false accusations.
Quarrentine is up to the individual owners and we try to seperate each exhibitor.if people wish to exhibit but are paranoid about disease,then leave the reptiles in their display case.they dont have to be handled.
cheers
Simon


----------



## jacorin (Feb 10, 2010)

would like to come up......just a pity its ANZAC DAY.....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 10, 2010)

Just thought i'd add ,for the Brisbane people who want to come up and check it out.Quantas is doing $69 flights on that weekend but you would have to get in quick to get them.i'll put up a list of hotels and motels shortly as well. 
been chatting to Tony Harrison and he is excited about coming up and will be putting on a big show.also got a few suprises that he is bringing up.
cheers
simon


----------



## Addam (Feb 10, 2010)

hey, is the victorian reptile expo run by you aswell, or is it just a coincidence that both people are named simon? haha


----------



## Deka69 (Feb 10, 2010)

*QLD expo*

Adam , no connection at all... 

cheers 
Deka




Addam said:


> hey, is the victorian reptile expo run by you aswell, or is it just a coincidence that both people are named simon? haha


----------



## troy9 (Feb 10, 2010)

we will be there for sure with our WA bhp's and maybe our other snakes aswell. i was spewin that i couldn't go last year, but i had a free reef charter that i just couldn't pass up. no excuses this year, keen as!!


----------



## double0dappa (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry to ask a stupid question, but where is Gladstone?


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 10, 2010)

We have had absolutley no problems at all with mites/disease etc from the last 2 expos.
Does really sound like sour grapes.

If we had any worries, we wouldn't be bringing our "award" winning babies as well

Gladstone is about 6-8 hours north of Brisbane - depending on how fast you drive.


----------



## jacorin (Feb 12, 2010)

your in Brisbane?? and you don't know where Gladstone is??? mmmmmmmmmm time to look at an ATLAS of your own STATE mate


----------



## squishi (Feb 12, 2010)

hello
when you get the poster right with the date send it theu to me i will print a heap out again and put them on my counter at work
sounds great what is going on this year


----------



## squishi (Feb 12, 2010)

oops sorry i read it wrong don't worry i have a copy


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 12, 2010)

Brisse to Gladdy
Riverside Exp to Glenlyon Rd - Google Maps

I'm a bit wary about going. Last time was great but as I was going my wife rang me and said "I'm at a house action, I've just won, I'm signing the papers now - you can't stop me. HA HA HA" and I have been broke and renovating ever since! She did get it for a ridiculous price though.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 12, 2010)

I'd love to go but unfortunately highschool sucks.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 12, 2010)

Fuscus said:


> Brisse to Gladdy
> Riverside Exp to Glenlyon Rd - Google Maps
> 
> I'm a bit wary about going. Last time was great but as I was going my wife rang me and said "I'm at a house action, I've just won, I'm signing the papers now - you can't stop me. HA HA HA" and I have been broke and renovating ever since! She did get it for a ridiculous price though.



never know,you might get home to a new pool this time mate.


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 12, 2010)

slimebo said:


> never know,you might get home to a new pool this time mate.


Its got a pool - AKA the leaf magnet, unless there is a fire nearby, in which case its an ash magnet:shock:


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 13, 2010)

Slimebo & Decka,

As Paula said we have had no problems with any of our reptiles from the previous 2 expos.

But I think that we picked up a disease, & its called addiction to herps(reptiles).

Oh hang on, maybe we had this before we went. See ya soon.

Ian Davo.:lol:


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 13, 2010)

Really looking forward to coming and exhibiting this year guys. As Ian_Davo said we didn't have a problem with mites, or for that matter, anything else with the Expo. It's very professionally organized & to anyone thinking about going - it's a great day. The people of Gladstone really get behind it and are all very friendly. Shame we missed it last year (still we did have a nice honeymoon).


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 13, 2010)

PremierPythons said:


> Really looking forward to coming and exhibiting this year guys. As Ian_Davo said we didn't have a problem with mites, or for that matter, anything else with the Expo. It's very professionally organized & to anyone thinking about going - it's a great day. The people of Gladstone really get behind it and are all very friendly. Shame we missed it last year (still we did have a nice honeymoon).



great to see you coming up again PP,and bringing up some great quality animals.if you haven't seen them they are well worth a look .its going to be big this year.
cheers
Simon


----------



## mrs_davo (Feb 13, 2010)

Its a good thing that the expo in on a long weekend - it gives people a chance to travel to on the Saturday and from on the Monday.
Well at least that is what we are doing.


----------



## PremierPythons (Feb 13, 2010)

Yeah same here. The public holiday Monday is such a bonus.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 14, 2010)

just a list of hotel/motels that are close by the expo for the out of town travellers.

Queens hotel/motel 49726615
Parkview motel 49723344
Metro hotel 49724711
Harboursails motor inn 49723456
Harbour lodge motel 49726463
Reef hotel motel 49721000
Rydges Gladstone 49700000

cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 17, 2010)

A few more features coming to the expo will be ABK Publications who will have a big selection of reptile books and DVD's for sale as well as some fish and bird ones.
Korranna Crocodile Farm will be back again supporting the expo .
they join a big line up of features with Scales and Tails,Tony Harrison and Friends with great elapid and monitor collections and doing demonstrations,Shannon Plummers fantastic photography(if anyone wants portraits of their reps,give me a buzz), and Premier Pythons awesome collection as well as many other exhibitors that have already signed up.the support has been great and it will be the biggest so far.dont forget to get in touch with me if you wish to exhibit or have a stall.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 21, 2010)

just bumping it up there.had plenty of interest so far.keep it coming.
cheers
simon


----------



## book (Feb 22, 2010)

Really looking forward to the event. It is great that we will be able to buy books and other reptile products this time. Option 2 on your demonstrators permit sound good to me. 
Enjoyed everything about the last 2 years and will bring my Water Skinks again with a few others. I will let you know the full list before the required date.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 22, 2010)

book said:


> Really looking forward to the event. It is great that we will be able to buy books and other reptile products this time. Option 2 on your demonstrators permit sound good to me.
> Enjoyed everything about the last 2 years and will bring my Water Skinks again with a few others. I will let you know the full list before the required date.



Great to have you back again.will be a great show this year.hear from you soon.
cheers
simon


----------



## Mudimans (Feb 22, 2010)

PremierPythons said:


> Yeah same here. The public holiday Monday is such a bonus.


 
Didn't Anna Bligh in her infinite wisdom declare that there wouldn't be a public holiday if Anzac day happened to fall on a weekend? 

P.S. We are definitely coming again this year. Are you guys going to have drinks that night again? and if so at the same place? Just wondering where to book accomodation


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 22, 2010)

Mudimans said:


> Didn't Anna Bligh in her infinite wisdom declare that there wouldn't be a public holiday if Anzac day happened to fall on a weekend?
> 
> P.S. We are definitely coming again this year. Are you guys going to have drinks that night again? and if so at the same place? Just wondering where to book accomodation



dinner and drinks on again at the Queens Hotel after the expo.anyone from APS feel free to make yourself known and join in and have a sociable drink or 2 with us.
cheers
simon


----------



## nicman72 (Feb 23, 2010)

This Expo is sounding better with every post Simon! The missus and I are going to be there, work permitting. Looking forward to putting some faces to the APS names too...
Thanks for putting in such an enormous effort for what should be an awesome event. Hats off to you Simon!
Nic


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 23, 2010)

nicman72 said:


> This Expo is sounding better with every post Simon! The missus and I are going to be there, work permitting. Looking forward to putting some faces to the APS names too...
> Thanks for putting in such an enormous effort for what should be an awesome event. Hats off to you Simon!
> Nic



cheers Nic
there are plenty of others behind the scenes that help to get this event up and running.Deka69,our wives and a few volenteers on the day,all the exhibitors,Joy from Scales and Tails has been a great help and the people who come along to check it out.. we all have jobs and do this for the love of reptiles and don't profit from the event .it gets stressful at times but while people support it ,we'll keep doing it. we'll have stickers near the enterance for APS users to put their user name on it if they wish to .will be some surprises on the day compared to the previous 2 expos and its great that products are now able to be sold.
see you there
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 26, 2010)

4 weeks to go to get your info into me if you wish to take part in the expo.
cheers guys
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Feb 28, 2010)

just bumping it back up there


----------



## Jasspa (Feb 28, 2010)

> we'll have stickers near the enterance for APS users to put their user name on it if they wish to


That's a great idea, it will be good to put faces to names.


----------



## anntay (Mar 1, 2010)

Shannon said:


> Hey Jess,
> 
> Not sure yet, being April I'm not sure how many would sell. Do you have a particular one in mind? If anyone else is keen on me bringing calendars along for purchase let me know and I'll consider bringing some ; )


 
most deffently will buy 1 or 2. would be good if you had 2011 calendars ready. would be interested in them.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 3, 2010)

bump


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 3, 2010)

Will probably be ther Simon I will have to give you some details..How big is it normally?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 3, 2010)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Will probably be ther Simon I will have to give you some details..How big is it normally?



we average around 1500 people through the door the last 2 years but it should be bigger this year ,with more on offer from vendors,and an excellant demonstrator with some surprises in store.
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 3, 2010)

I will have to make the trek with some samples and displays...Will power be available ??


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 4, 2010)

there is power available.you will just need to bring any powerboards and leads that you think you will need.
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 4, 2010)

excellent :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 8, 2010)

just reminding everyone that its just under 3 weeks to go to get your info to me if you wish to be a part of the expo this year.we have a great line up and alot of interest this year so if you wish to display your animals or have a stall,its time to put some serious thought into it and contact me by the 26th of march,either by pm, [email protected],or phone 0422589221.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 13, 2010)

2 weeks to get your info to me to be a part of the expo.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking forward to it I will be bringing some samples and Rock hides and rock waterbowls etc


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 15, 2010)

Super depressed we still can't buy stuff there other than from commercial license holders... In NSW you can't sell anything at pet shops, yet at the expo's you can sell anything! This state is so backward! I can't see the reasoning in this law, what is so criminal about it? The government must miss out somewhere haha!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 15, 2010)

DanTheMan said:


> Super depressed we still can't buy stuff there other than from commercial license holders... In NSW you can't sell anything at pet shops, yet at the expo's you can sell anything! This state is so backward! I can't see the reasoning in this law, what is so criminal about it? The government must miss out somewhere haha!



you can buy stuff there,just not animals.
there will be plenty of breeders with stalls at the expo,so if there is something you like,take a buisness card or get their contact details and call them after the expo.i know that there will be plenty of "available" reptiles on display,and some high quality ones as well.one stall holder is selling most of his collection, and they are top notch animals and they will be on display. we just have to do everything legal to keep the EPA happy, so no reptiles can be advertised or sold at the expo itself ,but you can do what you like the next day.but if the EPA catch anyone doing the wrong thing,there will be no more Expo and also ruin further chances of other expos starting up in Queensland.
cheers
simon


----------



## DanTheMan (Mar 15, 2010)

slimebo said:


> you can buy stuff there,just not animals.
> there will be plenty of breeders with stalls at the expo,so if there is something you like,take a buisness card or get their contact details and call them after the expo.i know that there will be plenty of "available" reptiles on display,and some high quality ones as well.one stall holder is selling most of his collection, and they are top notch animals and they will be on display. we just have to do everything legal to keep the EPA happy, so no reptiles can be advertised or sold at the expo itself ,but you can do what you like the next day.but if the EPA catch anyone doing the wrong thing,there will be no more Expo and also ruin further chances of other expos starting up in Queensland.
> cheers
> simon



So if reptiles can't be advertised, does that mean they can't be displayed? That's how I took it, or is there a technicality that they have them there on display and you contact them later to buy it?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 16, 2010)

they can be displayed,they just cant have a "for sale" sign on them. legally ,the exhibitors aren't even supposed to verbally speak about any that are for sale.we were told that if anyone asks if any bubs are for sale or "how much?",we are supposed to hand them a buisness card and they can contact us at a later date.
cheers
simon


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 16, 2010)

In my view Expos are the ideal place to network  ie, establish contacts, be it for business or pleasure
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 16, 2010)

Bredlislave said:


> In my view Expos are the ideal place to network  ie, establish contacts, be it for business or pleasure
> Cheers
> Sandee



i certainly agree Sandee.its interesting to see what other people have and are breeding and i myself have purchased a number of animals from other breeders at our expo. the last 2 years the quality has been outstanding and i'm sure this year will be no different.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 19, 2010)

one week to get your info to me if you wish to exhibit at the expo.
cheers
simon


----------



## maanz641 (Mar 19, 2010)

oooooo i cant wait ,gunna be a great day out


----------



## nigmax (Mar 19, 2010)

slimebo said:


> dinner and drinks on again at the Queens Hotel after the expo.anyone from APS feel free to make yourself known and join in and have a sociable drink or 2 with us.
> cheers
> simon



are we going to hobble around for k's again or get a taxi straight to the after dinner drinks n nibbles this time lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 20, 2010)

nigmax said:


> are we going to hobble around for k's again or get a taxi straight to the after dinner drinks n nibbles this time lol



i heard your fighting fit and your wife doesn't have to carry you around this time big fella.


----------



## nigmax (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah but i might bring a wheelchair just incase this time, crutches suck on the big uphills lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 22, 2010)

4 days to go to get info to me to be an exhibitor
cheers
simon


----------



## Deka69 (Mar 23, 2010)

Slimebo,
sounds like we are going to have a big day of meeting and greeting, i will start preparing my kidneys now .

looking forward to a great day and a big night.

Deka


----------



## book (Mar 24, 2010)

Deka69 said:


> Slimebo,
> sounds like we are going to have a big day of meeting and greeting, i will start preparing my kidneys now .
> 
> looking forward to a great day and a big night.
> ...


 
So looking forward to the day and the dinner after. 
Doubt I'll stick around as late as some of you guys plan but we have booked our accommodation at the Queens Hotel again. Very convenient, just stroll back to our room as late as we like.


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 24, 2010)

book said:


> So looking forward to the day and the dinner after.
> Doubt I'll stick around as late as some of you guys plan but we have booked our accommodation at the Queens Hotel again. Very convenient, just stroll back to our room as late as we like.


Thats where we are staying too. Could get messy. Can't wait


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 24, 2010)

good to hear plenty of people are making the effort to travel up to the expo.these expos wont happen without your support so thanks alot . feel free to introduce yourselves either at the expo or at drinks afterwards and we hope you enjoy yourselves.
cheers
simon


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 25, 2010)

bump


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 26, 2010)

last day to get your info to me if you wish to display animals at the Expo.
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 26, 2010)

booked in at the Queens hotel too sounds great. Are we still doing name tags?


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 26, 2010)

we will have stickers at the door for people who wish to have a APS name tag


----------



## Deka69 (Mar 31, 2010)

*stickers*

If any APS members notify us of there attendance Prior to arrival , we can have a sticker made up and waiting for them .
Deka




Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> booked in at the Queens hotel too sounds great. Are we still doing name tags?


 


slimebo said:


> we will have stickers at the door for people who wish to have a APS name tag


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 31, 2010)

Can we just confirm the date is still set for Sunday the 25th of April-have skimmed through this thread and couldn't see anything but have heard rumours it's changed to the 26th?? Just making sure!


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 31, 2010)

I've also heard rumours of date changes? Anyway I'm really looking forward to it and am planning to make a big weekend out of it! 

But I do have a question for Simon...are Slitherin going to be there with racks for sale?


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 1, 2010)

*QLD Reptile Expo*

Hey Guys,
The Date has not changed The expo will be held on Sunday the 25th of April 9AM - 4PM. Looking forward to seeing you all there.
Simon is o/s at the moment and i am not sure if he made contaqct with Slitherin, i will chase it up and come back to you soon

Regards

Deka




Mudimans said:


> Can we just confirm the date is still set for Sunday the 25th of April-have skimmed through this thread and couldn't see anything but have heard rumours it's changed to the 26th?? Just making sure!


 


Mattsnake said:


> I've also heard rumours of date changes? Anyway I'm really looking forward to it and am planning to make a big weekend out of it!
> 
> But I do have a question for Simon...are Slitherin going to be there with racks for sale?


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 2, 2010)

We have booked into the Park view Hotel - how close is it to the Queens.....??


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ian ,
The park view is only a couple blocks from the Queens (5 min walk)
Deka





ian_davo said:


> We have booked into the Park view Hotel - how close is it to the Queens.....??


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 10, 2010)

2 weeks to go to the expo. hope to see you there


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 13, 2010)

12 days till the expo.among the demonstrations we will have a couple snake probing demonstrations getting done for those willing to learn.
cheers
simon


----------



## diamondbling (Apr 17, 2010)

looking forward to the 6 hr drive:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chickensnake (Apr 17, 2010)

....cant wait for it simon


----------



## fishboy (Apr 17, 2010)

This is awesome I'll be sure to attend and the best thing is that it's in my home town  10 min drive lol


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 18, 2010)

1 week to go for the expo,just doing the final touches now.any one who makes the trip wont be disapointed and we have alot of things on offer, different to the last 2 years.plenty of books, magazines,dvd's,cups,prints, enclosures, backgrounds, hides, accesseries etc as well as plenty of animals on display.see you there
cheers
simon


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Simon
Hope the day goes well for you
I am organising a rep from The Herpetological Society of Queensland to attend
just to chat about our passion.
If you need any SNAKE Signs for the expo I will mail them to you
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Wild~Touch (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Simon
I will make sure the budding young herpetologists that attend the Expo receive something to keep the passion burning
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 18, 2010)

cheers mate


----------



## lizardjasper (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking forward to this! I wish I could bring along one of my babies, just in my handbag but oh well. 
Pity I'm gonna have to drive all the way there though. Next time we should do it in Rocky or Yeppoon. You know, swap around?


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 18, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Looking forward to this! I wish I could bring along one of my babies, just in my handbag but oh well.
> Pity I'm gonna have to drive all the way there though. Next time we should do it in Rocky or Yeppoon. You know, swap around?


 
It's not that far to drive from Rocky to Gladstone lol ....what about us folks that are driving 6 or more hours to get there? 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## diamondbling (Apr 18, 2010)

Holden will get me there:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 18, 2010)

lizardjasper said:


> Looking forward to this! I wish I could bring along one of my babies, just in my handbag but oh well.
> Pity I'm gonna have to drive all the way there though. Next time we should do it in Rocky or Yeppoon. You know, swap around?



rocky is only an hour away.we have people drive from the goldcoast and mareeba for the expo.we have been considering Rocky as an option in the future but it is much easier to organise when it is in the town you live in.
cheers
simon


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 18, 2010)

We are driving 4 hours with our enclosures, babies etc.
and we really think that is totally worth it.
Just to meet new people and make new friends at the least.
To obtain contacts and possible buyers for future sales etc at the best...
Everything is nearly ready now - just have to load up on sat urday and do the drive.


----------



## Colin (Apr 18, 2010)

all the best for the expo simon. Im sure it will be a great success and bigger and better than previous years. dont forget to post some pics up too. cheers


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 19, 2010)

*Cant wait*

Gidday guys & girls,
Get ready this will be a big one. We have already organised a bigger display for our Reptiles than the previous years. Most of our snakes are shedding on time & we should have some good ones to look at in fine form.
Our sexing demonstration should be good,along with all the rest of the demos that you will see at Expo.
Come see & talk to us at expo. Ask questions that is how you grow your knowledge.

See You There.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 19, 2010)

not long now will be good to meet everyone.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 20, 2010)

5 sleeps to go


----------



## Danniell (Apr 20, 2010)

i wish i wasn't working.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 21, 2010)

Is there anyone coming to the expo that might happen to have smooth knob tail geckos for sale,
that I could possibly purchase ( depending on price ) either before or after the expo.

ta
Paula


----------



## geckoman1985 (Apr 21, 2010)

hi ian davo i will have some of mine on desplay but therenot for sale i may be able to find you a good breeder of them for tho i will have my computer there so i can see what is there for sale for you


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 21, 2010)

4 sleeps to go.
just a reminder to anyone interested in purchacing reptiles,there will be hatchies on display at the expo that may or may not be for sale the next day AFTER the expo,not at the expo.so if there is something you like,grab a buisness card from the exhibitor and contact them when the expo is over. dont forget to bring your licence,there might be something you like.
cheers
simon


----------



## ShadowDragon (Apr 22, 2010)

ian_davo said:


> Gidday guys & girls,
> Get ready this will be a big one. We have already organised a bigger display for our Reptiles than the previous years. Most of our snakes are shedding on time & we should have some good ones to look at in fine form.
> Our sexing demonstration should be good,along with all the rest of the demos that you will see at Expo.
> Come see & talk to us at expo. Ask questions that is how you grow your knowledge.
> ...


 Wow, the day sounds pretty awesome, shame it's a bit far away from where we are. I'd like to get some of our snakes sexed but don't know anyone around here who could do it. Will you be sexing people's snakes for them or just showing them how it's done?


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 22, 2010)

We will be just showing how it is done....

Will have it up on a projector screen - so that everyone can see it - as long as I can get all the equipment to work on the day  

If I am able to video the demo - I might be able to put it on APS - as long as all goes well.....

and as Simon has mentioned - there will be snakes/hatchies available after the expo. 
We will not be heading home until the Monday

see you all there
Paula


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 23, 2010)

Yayyyyyyy!!!!! only 2 more sleeps. Cant wait.....


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 23, 2010)

heading up in the morning for a huge drive....


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 24, 2010)

one more sleep


----------



## snake_boy (Apr 24, 2010)

cant wait!


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 25, 2010)

What an awesome day!!! we had a great time, got to see some beautiful reptile and cought up with old friend and made some great new friends. AWESOME!!!


----------



## geckos_are_great (Apr 25, 2010)

should be fun


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 26, 2010)

It was a great day and stuart and myself had lots of fun and met heaps of nice people. Everyone was so helpful and kind, it was good to see. Thanks especially to Simon and Daka for all their hospitality i felt like an old friend . Made a lot of friends and contacts on the weekend but am having difficulty remembering who was who and what their usernames are!!!!


----------



## sweethips12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Well finally back in Emerald! It was a great weekend! Lots of people there. Stein enclosures, Shannons photography and the ven display were great hits along with many others! It was great to see everyone, always a fun to attend! I hope to bring the frogs and more geckos next time =)


----------



## TRIMACO (Apr 27, 2010)

does anyone have any pictures from the expo? It was a great day and dinner after was a hoot as well.


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 27, 2010)

I didnt get much we were run off our feet with questions for most of the day...I will post what i have later...


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 27, 2010)

i have been trying to start a new thread to upload photos - but with the upgrade I am having difficulties.
Will keep trying....

PS. dont like the new upgrade.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 27, 2010)

*Exhibitor Photos*

What a fantastic day! I was flat out the whole time so unfortunately didn't get a chance to look around but it was heaps of fun photographing all the gorgeous herps.

Here's the link to the finished images - enjoy and don't forget they can be purchased directly online. If you are unsure exactly which image numbers are your animals PM and I'll let you know.

QLD Reptile Expo - Images | Shannon Plummer

There are two pages in the gallery so don't forget to click 'next' at the bottom of the screen.

Here's a sneak peek - Enjoy!! 

© 2010 Shannon Plummer. All rights reserved.


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 27, 2010)

Shannon - there is some awesome photos to choose from - it is going to be a very difficult choice...


----------



## XKiller (Apr 27, 2010)

It was a good day good to meet a few ppl i wouldent normaly get to, he he worth the 16 hour drive (there and back)
Cheers


----------



## -Matt- (Apr 27, 2010)

Was a pretty good day, got to meet a few new people and loved Tony Harrisons ven show and display! Came across a wild coastal taipan crossing the highway on the drive home so that was worth the trip in itself for me


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 27, 2010)

it was a very successful expo again and our biggest so far. this year and it was great to be able to have other things on offer for the first time.it should help open the way for other expos to start in queensland.a massive thankyou to all the people who helped out,exhibited and attended the expo.
make sure you check out Shannon Plummers photos on her above link,they are fantastic (check out the freshwater croc in the hand).
Tony Harrisons show was a big hit and always had a packed grandstand when he was on and that saltwater croc of his was unbelievably placid.
Just plain nuts had fantastic hides and backgrounds for sale(and well priced too) and sold heaps of them,so look out for them when he pops up at future events.
Joy from Scales and Tails was here again supporting us and i thank her for her help as well.
i'll have to go through my photos and see if there is any worth posting.
thanks again everyone
cheers
simon


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's all that i got, i wish i had taken more...


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 28, 2010)

Ben sorry i didny get to hassle you down on the price of your awsome enclosure... i was bit tied up..i hope you and stuart had a good time and look forward to catching up with you in the near future

Deka


----------



## book (Apr 28, 2010)

Good to catch up with people from last time and meet some new people.
I have trouble remembering who was where and matching forum user names.
This was our stall next to Stein Enclosures. Just like last year, I was going to take more photos but it never happened. 
Kept very busy talking to the constant flow of people through the door but I did get to look around and buy a few things. Love my new hide rock.


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 28, 2010)

Book it was good to catch up again .next time you must come over for a BBQ.. your ridgies were a high lite for me

Regards
Deka



book said:


> Good to catch up with people from last time and meet some new people.
> I have trouble remembering who was where and matching forum user names.
> This was our stall next to Stein Enclosures. Just like last year, I was going to take more photos but it never happened.
> Kept very busy talking to the constant flow of people through the door but I did get to look around and buy a few things. Love my new hide rock.


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Dekas photos*

enjoy i did


----------



## mrs_davo (Apr 28, 2010)

Did anyone get a decent photo of our stall at all???
I forgot to take a photo of it and now i am in trouble.....


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 29, 2010)

hey Book good idea posting your stall, now i know who you are....it was good to catch up, i'll have to catch up with you to get that freelance article written up.....Hey Deka Stuart has the herping bug now that he held your BHP, only problem is his wife HATES snakes.


----------



## Deka69 (Apr 29, 2010)

he might be able to swap her for nice pair of BHPS?


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Apr 29, 2010)

snakes dont keep you warm at night...


----------

